# No more skipping



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

I have an indash kenwood mp3 cd player .
i was shopping for a disc changer, when the clerk suggested a digital music player.
this thing is incredible. i have about 7000 mp3 files in my pc. I just transfer them to my kenwood keg and roll for hours without skipping or looking for cd's.
it works just like a changer just plug the harness in the changer input are your set. it only cost 300 bucks :cheesy: 

dont have a camera but found a pic on the web


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome to 5 years ago.......but thats coo, i personally woulda went for an ipod, but thats just me....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@May 30 2005, 11:41 AM
> *I have an indash kenwood mp3 cd player .
> i was shopping for a disc changer, when the clerk suggested a digital music player.
> this thing is incredible. i have about 7000 mp3 files in my pc. I just transfer them to my kenwood keg and roll for hours without skipping or looking for cd's.
> ...


Silly noobs :roflmao:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180668


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 10:51 AM
> *welcome to 5 years ago.......but thats coo, i personally woulda went for an ipod, but thats just me....
> [snapback]3200038[/snapback]​*


I went for the keg years ago. Why? The keg is controlled by the HU, and the display for it is on the HU. There is nothing seperate to control, or look at, or have somewhere other than the dash.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
http://www.cardomain.com/item/USSPA10FORD1


:0 :0 :0 
http://www.cardomain.com/item/PIOCDIB100

and who says you can't control the ipod with the hu?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

the i pod has a adaptor for alpine hu's that i know of.
the only reason i posted the keg is more gigabytes per$$$


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

those music kegs are funny is you hit the top of it, or hit a good bump in the road the unit will eject the hard drive,


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@May 30 2005, 10:37 PM
> *the i pod has a adaptor for alpine hu's that i know of.
> the only reason i posted the keg is more gigabytes per$$$
> [snapback]3202805[/snapback]​*


how many gigs do you get for 300 bux? for an ipod its 20 gigs......plus its portable, not limited to a spot in your car.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 09:45 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> http://www.cardomain.com/item/USSPA10FORD1
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


OK, so you have your choice of 2 HU's, the keg works with any unit with changer controls, from any year.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 31 2005, 12:28 AM
> *those music kegs are funny is you hit the top of it, or hit a good bump in the road the unit will eject the hard drive,
> [snapback]3203074[/snapback]​*


Really? You hit the top of the solid metal case and the cardridge that has a button you have to push to release the clips comes out? You've never actually used one have you? If you dont push the button down all the way, you can't get it out trying.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 04:49 AM
> *how many gigs do you get for 300 bux? for an ipod its 20 gigs......plus its portable, not limited to a spot in your car.
> [snapback]3203586[/snapback]​*


I don't know about him, but I've never had a need outside the car.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I don't even think i own enough music to fill the keg. an mp3 compatible headunit would be a nice upgrade though...i needs me one of them


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 31 2005, 05:36 AM
> *OK, so you have your choice of 2 HU's, the keg works with any unit with changer controls, from any year.
> [snapback]3203680[/snapback]​*


http://www.cardomain.com/shop/list.pl?type...faces&x=61&y=16

http://www.cardomain.com/shop/list.pl?type...faces&x=54&y=15

more than 2 headunits.....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 31 2005, 05:37 AM
> *Really?  You hit the top of the solid metal case and the cardridge that has a button you have to push to release the clips comes out?  You've never actually used one have you?  If you dont push the button down all the way, you can't get it out trying.
> [snapback]3203682[/snapback]​*


coulda been a ghetto job where it wasn't mounted properly to anything, just "floating" around in the trunk....lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 10:56 AM
> *coulda been a ghetto job where it wasn't mounted properly to anything, just "floating" around in the trunk....lol
> [snapback]3204151[/snapback]​*


he didn't let YOU install it did he?? :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 31 2005, 10:21 AM
> *he didn't let YOU install it did he??  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3204275[/snapback]​*


nah, cuz i know what a piece off wood can be used for....lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 10:54 AM
> *http://www.cardomain.com/shop/list.pl?type...faces&x=61&y=16
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/shop/list.pl?type...faces&x=54&y=15
> ...


That still doesn't compare to the 100+ HU's that you can use the keg with, and thats just Kenwood. Pioneer has them too.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 1 2005, 07:30 AM
> *That still doesn't compare to the 100+ HU's that you can use the keg with, and thats just Kenwood.  Pioneer has them too.
> [snapback]3208499[/snapback]​*


um, those 2 pages show all the adapters for the ipod, most the adapters work with several models of hu's from certain companies, and one of the pages shows all the STOCK head units you can hook an ipod up to.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 11:39 AM
> *um, those 2 pages show all the adapters for the ipod, most the adapters work with several models of hu's from certain companies, and one of the pages shows all the STOCK head units you can hook an ipod up to.
> [snapback]3209045[/snapback]​*


And there is'nt 100% compatibility with all of those brands, and you have limited controls

"Link Plus starts and stops the iPod as you enter/exit CD changer mode on your car's entertainment system. Fast forward, Rewind, Search, & Seek are passed to the iPod. You can also select your first five playlists by selecting disc numbers 1 to 5"

You're limited to 5 playlists, and there is no track change. I have 58 playlists on my keg, if it were an Ipod that would render 89% of it useless.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

someone mentioned you can't use your HU controls with an ipod. you can.

also, everyone who's trying to persuade this guy to get an ipod instead of the keg, is an idiot.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 1 2005, 12:25 PM
> *And there is'nt 100% compatibility with all of those brands, and you have limited controls
> 
> "Link Plus starts and stops the iPod as you enter/exit CD changer mode on your car's entertainment system. Fast forward, Rewind, Search, & Seek are passed to the iPod. You can also select your first five playlists by selecting disc numbers 1 to 5"
> ...


ok, so let me see some more info on this kenwood keg, can you use it to its FULL potential on a stock head unit? or with a stock head unit period? i'd really like to know, find out which really is the better deal.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth+Jun 1 2005, 03:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 03:02 PM
> *ok, so let me see some more info on this kenwood keg, can you use it to its FULL potential on a stock head unit?  or with a stock head unit period? i'd really like to know, find out which really is the better deal.
> [snapback]3209909[/snapback]​*


Factory Hu's have nothing to do with this discussion, and yes, you CAN use it to its full potential on a factory HU. Some cars have a keg option from the factory. That's right, recieve it from the factory with a keg in it.... I'm gonna say its fully compatible.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 1 2005, 04:56 PM
> *Factory Hu's have nothing to do with this discussion, and yes, you CAN use it to its full potential on a factory HU.  Some cars have a keg option from the factory.  That's right, recieve it from the factory with a keg in it.... I'm gonna say its fully compatible.
> [snapback]3210620[/snapback]​*


which cars?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 03:08 AM
> *which cars?
> [snapback]3212846[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=180948]

For the most part, Honda, Ford, BMW, and Toyota products. Between the 4, they own just about all those companies. Various models have the available.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

got any links dude? because all i find are "adapters" for certain models of stock head units, i can't find anything on them coming stock in a vehicle.....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 07:56 AM
> *got any links dude? because all i find are "adapters" for certain models of stock head units, i can't find anything on them coming stock in a vehicle.....
> [snapback]3213066[/snapback]​*


Did you go to every manufacturers websites and build every model they have to see the options? I've seen ads listing them as options in several cars, I'm not gonna spend 3 hours of my day going through every car just to point out that Ipods suck for car use.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 2 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Did you go to every manufacturers websites and build every model they have to see the options?  I've seen ads listing them as options in several cars, I'm not gonna spend 3 hours of my day going through every car just to point out that Ipods suck for car use.
> [snapback]3214093[/snapback]​*


well, you can strike brand new fords off the list, this is the only thing i found on ford vehicles for the kenwood keg http://www.logjamelectronics.com/piefrdrpcknnsr.html

and thats just an adapter to change the cd player out with a kenwood keg
the same story for lincoln and mercury

you may have confused stock with this though.... http://www.feslerproductions.com/2005FordFocusZX3.htm

i couldn't find an adapter let alone where it came as a stock option in acura, ferrari, BMW, MINI, porsche, land rover(range rover is only one model from them), scion, and toyota.....so idk where you got the idea that those had it as a stock option, you might've seen commercials or ads with people who had kenwood kegs in those vehicles, and there might be adapters somewhere, but NO WHERE did i find it as a stock option on any model from any of those companies, ford use's audiophile for their stock radios, and i've never seen kenwood as a stock option period in any vehicle.....


ipod may suck for car use, but its alot better than a keg in my opinion, keg's limited to just one vehicle, ipod can be switched between vehicles with the use of an fm modulator, and i've yet to have any problems with my fm modulator, yes it may take away from looking at the head unit, but either way, your taking your eyes off the road to change songs.

so unless theres some mystery websites out there showing that the keg is a stock option, looks like you were talking out your azz....wow.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 01:23 PM
> *well, you can strike brand new fords off the list, this is the only thing i found on ford vehicles for the kenwood keg http://www.logjamelectronics.com/piefrdrpcknnsr.html
> 
> and thats just an adapter to change the cd player out with a kenwood keg
> ...


Did you totally miss the part where I said COMES IN THE VEHICLES? Not adapters, from the factory, with it installed, as an option. It doesnt say "music keg" on it, it says "phat noise" and probably has the car manufacturer on it too. The ads I saw were printed ads, from the manufacturer. Do I have to clarify? Not added on, from factory, by manufacturer. Know where I got the list from? The company that makes them FOR THE MANUFACTURERS.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 2 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Did you totally miss the part where I said COMES IN THE VEHICLES?  Not adapters, from the factory, with it installed, as an option.  It doesnt say "music keg" on it, it says "phat noise" and probably has the car manufacturer on it too.  The ads I saw were printed ads, from the manufacturer.  Do I have to clarify?  Not added on, from factory, by manufacturer.  Know where I got the list from?  The company that makes them FOR THE MANUFACTURERS.
> [snapback]3214499[/snapback]​*


wow.....phat noise....that could've helped JUST A LITTLE, but the thing is none of the vehicles i looked at had an option for an mp3 hard drive PERIOD.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 02:47 PM
> *wow.....phat noise....that could've helped JUST A LITTLE, but the thing is none of the vehicles i looked at had an option for an mp3 hard drive PERIOD.
> [snapback]3214634[/snapback]​*


If you look at a Music Keg, it says "Phat Noise" on it, and the software you use is "Phat Noise", its the same thing. Like I said, unless you went through a build on every vehicle...........


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 2 2005, 07:50 PM
> *If you look at a Music Keg, it says "Phat Noise" on it, and the software you use is "Phat Noise", its the same thing.  Like I said, unless you went through a build on every vehicle...........
> [snapback]3216455[/snapback]​*


which i did on ford/lincoln/mercury/scion/toyota/range rover and honda........the others i did a google search on and found nothing...and no i didn't stop at the first page when i did the google search.


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 05:02 PM
> *ok, so let me see some more info on this kenwood keg, can you use it to its FULL potential on a stock head unit?  or with a stock head unit period? i'd really like to know, find out which really is the better deal.
> [snapback]3209909[/snapback]​*



The kenwood keg is the same player as the phatnoise PHATBOX
this link should clear up all the debates, it will some a list of some of the cars that can come equipped with the player. 
[attachmentid=181342]
REASONS NOT TO INSTALL IPOD IN CAR
1. looks shitty (probably mounted in center console by ashtray like most pics i see)
2. THe keg is on sale 249$ CRUTCHFIELD
3. you cant buy extra storage cartriges for Ipod (your fucked when it fills up better delete some mp3's)
4 Ipod needs that powerbase/carkit $$$ adapter for HU$$$
5 . I like seeing my tracks on my HU (artist title)
6. in short you represented a pain in the ass, jogger, rollerblader, earbud walk in the park gadget. against a trunk mounted unit that never has to come out. To get more music just swap cartriges. FUCK APPLE / ITUNES they are only good for powermac g5's to do protools and film editing on!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Jun 3 2005, 12:22 AM
> *The kenwood keg is the same player as the phatnoise PHATBOX
> this link should clear up all the debates, it will some a list of some of the cars that can come equipped with the player.
> [attachmentid=181342]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

my personal preference, but i still think the ipod is better.


----------



## chimaera (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 31 2005, 12:37 PM~3203682
> *Really?  You hit the top of the solid metal case and the cardridge that has a button you have to push to release the clips comes out?  You've never actually used one have you?  If you dont push the button down all the way, you can't get it out trying.
> *


Sorry this is an old thread, but...

The cartridge doesn't physically eject; what happens is the display on the head unit says "Eject" when the vibration gets too much for it.

The keg is a fantastic thing, and a lot neater than having an ipod flying about on a wire. It also has an optional "voice on tap" plug-in that reads out the playlist name as you flick through them so you can keep your eyes on the road, AND rather than just navigating your music by playlist you can switch to modes such as artist, album or genre (uses MP3 tags), so for instance you set it to genre, flick to ROCK and set it to playlist random shuffle. iPods don't do this.

BUT, I have the system in a TVR Chimera (an English sports car, in case anyone's wondering, probably everyone) and it can't handle the hard suspension. So, over 80mph (I usually cruise at 80-110, quite normal on UK motorways) it can, sometimes, start skipping to the next track half way through a tune and sometimes it stops playing altogether and simply displays "Eject" on the HU screen. Usually it recovers but occasionally, like today, it doesn't and won't work again until you format the drive and repopulate it. Or sometimes it corrupts tracks and you have to copy them to the cartridge again. Luckily the HU also plays MP3 CDs so at least you can still have a few hours of tunes at hand.

Anyway, that's what he means by "ejects". It's a great system, unless you have hard suspension.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

my take on this.

the keg has been out for years. i know of 0 ppl that have one.

as for the ipod. they will work with any radio that supports text for on screen display and you need 1 of 3 things for the ipod to work on your HU

1. ipod cable to HU
2 an audio input
3 cd changer control

these will allow ipod hookup.

last i checked the keg was going for $300 dont know how much space it holds, but dont they have 80 gig ipods for $300 thats alot of music



and to whoever said why have a ipod in the cup holder when you can have a keg mounted in the car

you take your ipod out and they cant steal it dummy. its also smaller.

get with todays technology. not 5 year old need i say more "kenwood"

i know ppl with ipods on alpine, sony, kenwood and pioneer. i'll be switching to the ipod soon so i can keep my store bought cds at home and away from thieves


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 09:51 AM~3200038
> *welcome to 5 years ago.......but thats coo, i personally woulda went for an ipod, but thats just me....
> *



If the ipod goes in a docking station...does it lock in place...what happens when you hop...broken windsheild??


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 30 2006, 01:15 AM~6470834
> *If the ipod goes in a docking station...does it lock in place...what happens when you hop...broken windsheild??
> *


eh, my ipod's never fallen out of its docking station, even when i took my truck offroad to see what a 2wd f150 would do...and i didn't get stuck  no it doesn't lock into place with clips, but it does have a suction cup that holds the ipod.
and with the prices of ipods dropping lately, friggin 350 for a 80 gig ipod....i think i know what my next purchase is gonna be.


----------



## chimaera (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Oct 30 2006, 02:48 AM~6468966
> *my take on this.
> 
> the keg has been out for years. i know of 0 ppl that have one.
> ...


And the iPod is 5 years old.. came out in 2001. The technology hasn't changed, even if they have got smaller with bigger capacity. Just because something is 5 years old doesn't mean it's no good. The wheel is 5 thousand years old and we're still using it.



> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you have an ipod already then sure, it's a no-brainer as there's no point having 2 hard drive music players, but I just don't think an ipod for car use is ideal. As someone else said, you can't access all the playlists from the HU and it doesn't have voice index so you can hear the playlists as you flick through them.

Only decent way to use an ipod without some ugly docking station in the car is to wire in a power supply and aux cable into the trunk with a docking station or even velcro to stick it down with, and hope you can control it properly from the HU. Not an option having a docking station inside the car for me, there's nowhere for it to go that doesn't block the view out the front, and besides I need the cigar lighter socket already to power the speed camera detector.

I've tried an iPod with a FM transmitter and its rubbish. First the transmitter is driven by the h/phone socket so you only get a decent signal if you turn the volume right up, and it kills the battery so you need a power lead which gets in the way and looks nasty. Second, it distracts you too much from driving to change tracks if it's not going thru a HU. Third, in many places, especially London, the FM band is so crowded that you can't use an ipod without interference from radio stations that have more power than an iPod - there's not a single frequency not in use. Fourth, the quality will ALWAYS be lower over analogue FM than if it was plugged in directly. Fifth, transmitting on FM is technically illegal, well it is here. Although who cares about that!

Bottom line, ipod wasn't designed to be used in a car. As I already have a Walkman cellphone (takes up to a 4Gb memory stick) I don't need an ipod to carry around as well, and I'm yet to be convinced its worth buying one just for the car.

There's no question the keg would be a better system, if it didn't f'ing skip (well mine does, I do know other people with kegs that don't have this problem) because it was designed from day 1 for use in a car (and the max capacity is higher). It just replaces the CD player, it's that simple. No docking stations, extra wires or power supplies and it can be used with other head units, although kenwood don't tell you that because they want you to buy theirs. Who cares if it's a bit more money if it's better? Well, the iPod is better in some ways and the keg in other ways - but neither is ideal.

Having said all that if I can't fix the skipping problem then I'll be checking out the iPod, although the latest technology that I've seen is a head unit that streams music from an MP3-playing cellphone via bluetooth.. or any bluetooth enabled mp3 player. Sounds great - if it works - but you still need a power adaptor for the phone.. downside is max 4gb so far in a phone and the memory sticks are damn expensive


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i just purchased the expansion box to use the ipod with my alipine d310 when i decide to buy one.

it charges the ipod while the car is on. that doesnt go for all radios though


and god forbid you have to lug around a item the size and weight of a cell phone

id prefer to carry the ipod around with more music than i know what to do with than risk my 200+ cd booklet of store bought music stolen. i have more than that 2 that will fit on the ipod. i have about 500 store bought cd's plus my tons of mp3's


and the keg as for thieves. they stole a 200lb speaker box out my car, im sure a keg inst hard to remove

as for my friends who already are using this setup. the ipod is usually locked in the glovebox. everything you need is presented on the screen as it was loaded up from your pc or other ipod. if you rename it to what you like it shows up on the screen as the new text

thats just me.


----------

